# Ventilinselanschaltung



## da_kine (3 Mai 2007)

Grüsse euch

Ich möchte eine Ventilinsel mit Profibus schalten. Nun hab ich von B&R dieses Teil gefunden.

http://br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/products_68635_DEU_HTML.htm

Gibt es sowas auch von anderen Herstellern für Profibus? Währe nämlich von dem her interessant, da man keine spezielle Profibus-Ventilinsel kaufen müsste. 

Oder mit welchen Profibus-Ventilinseln habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht??

MFG

Markus


----------



## gravieren (3 Mai 2007)

Hi

Das grosse "S" hat natürlich auch welche


----------



## zotos (3 Mai 2007)

da_kine schrieb:


> ...
> Oder mit welchen Profibus-Ventilinseln habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht??
> ...



Wir verwenden Bosch-Rexroth:
http://www.boschrexroth.com/pneumatics-catalog/Vornavigation/Vornavi.cfm?Language=DE&PageID=g6539


----------



## volker (3 Mai 2007)

und dann wäre da auch noch *festo* zu nennen


----------



## JandeFun (3 Mai 2007)

volker schrieb:


> und dann wäre da auch noch *festo* zu nennen


ich bin sehr zufrieden mit denen von Festo. Habe die schon öfters eingesetzt.
Die kann man so schön in die Seitenwand des Schrankes einbauen und somit hat man die ganze Verschlauchung nicht im Schaltkasten.


----------



## da_kine (3 Mai 2007)

Mit Festo und Bosch-Rexroth habe ich auch schon gearbeitet, bisher aber ohne Bus. Wobei mir die Bosch-Teile schon mal viel Sucharbeit bereitet haben...LED leuchtet, Spule zieht aber net an und das bei 3 Ventilen aus einer Lieferung.

Hat von euch schon mal jemand mit Kuhnke gearbeitet? Hab mir da mal die Ventilinsel LPP Best. Nr. 77.0PM angeschaut. Das währe eigentlich genau das was ich suche.

MFG

Markus


----------



## M_o_t (4 Mai 2007)

Hallo,
Wir setzen Numatics ein. Funktionieren ganz gut, nur bei der Parametrierung bei Profibusinseln finde ich es nicht gut wenn statt einem Ventil mit einer Spule ein Ventil mit 2 Spulen eingesetzt wird verschiebt sich die ganze nachfolgende Adressierung.

Gruß
Silke


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Mai 2007)

Wir verwenden Ventil-Inseln von SMC.
Man kann auf diesem Weg dann auch gleich lokale Initiatoren einsammeln.


----------



## TommyG (5 Mai 2007)

Mit

Festo uns SMC habe ich Erfahrungen gesammelt. Die Festos ( 5 Ventile) war aber so winzig, das es eine konventionelle Ansteuerung die Lösung war.

 Bei der SMV in Profibus was alles, bis auf die Stecker ok. Durch nen Zulieferfehler waren da 2 Männchen und das Weibchen hatte die gleiche Best. nr.... 

Aber jetzt läuft alles, ist ok...

Hoffe das hilft....


----------



## Ralle (5 Mai 2007)

Festo gibts in unterschiedlichen Größen, die CPV DI01 sind ganz gut. Man kann unterschiedliche Deckel auf die Ventilinseln machen, Profibus, direkte Verdrahtung etc. Nur das Wechseln einzelner Ventile ist bei den Festo-Inseln etwas unpraktisch.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (6 Mai 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Festo gibts in unterschiedlichen Größen, die CPV DI01 sind ganz gut. Man kann unterschiedliche Deckel auf die Ventilinseln machen, Profibus, direkte Verdrahtung etc. Nur das Wechseln einzelner Ventile ist bei den Festo-Inseln etwas unpraktisch.


 
Etwas unpraktisch ist finde ich eine Untertreibung.....da muss man den Block auseinanderschrauben.

Wäre sicher machbar gewesen das man die einzeln von oben abschrauben kann....ansonsten laufen die aber recht Problemfrei.

Nur nass dürfen die Busanschaltungen nicht werden,dadurch sind schon 2 verreckt.

*Bürkert *wäre auch noch ein Hersteller.


----------



## lauri (6 Mai 2007)

man kann die bestimmt einzeln von oben anschrauben ist bestimmt  irgemwie möglich! Hab noch nie probleme damit gehabt! Bückert die kenne ich garnicht!


----------



## dani (22 Mai 2007)

Wir haben sowohl Bosch-Rexroth als auch Bürkert im Einsatz, wobei beide ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben.
Bürkert finde ich persönlich gut, da sie einfach an die ET 200S mit angekoppelt werden kann, wie "ganz normale" ET 200S Module.
Die Bosch Rexroth haben den Vorteil, dass sie direkt als Feldgeräte eingesetzt werden können.

Aber bei beiden muss man darauf achten, dass bei der 32-Ventile Ausführung, keine Rückschlagventile integriert sind.


----------



## Ralle (22 Mai 2007)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Etwas unpraktisch ist finde ich eine Untertreibung.....da muss man den Block auseinanderschrauben.
> 
> Wäre sicher machbar gewesen das man die einzeln von oben abschrauben kann....ansonsten laufen die aber recht Problemfrei.
> 
> ...



Mit "unpraktisch" habe ich aus Sicht eines Betriebselektrikers wirklich untertrieben . Wenn man was schnell wechseln soll ist das nicht so toll. Die CPX-Reihe von Festo ist übrigens ganz anders aufgebaut und auch sehr zuverlässig.


----------



## Grollmus (23 Mai 2007)

Ventilinseln gibt es auch von Bürkert.

http://www.buerkert.de/


----------



## zotos (23 Mai 2007)

Grollmus schrieb:


> Ventilinseln gibt es auch von Bürkert.
> 
> http://www.buerkert.de/



Ach nee echt...?

Steht ja auch nur schon 3 bis 4 mal in diesem Thread ;o)


----------

